# Fresh water flush port (washdown & livewell pumps)



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I wanted a way to flush the salt water out of the pumps and lines if the boat sat a while. I found this super thick pvc fitting at lowes and it got me to thinking ( I know dangerous ). So here is what I came up with.

3/4x3/4 barbed with a 1/2" threaded female tee.
1/2 threaded to hose bib brass connector with a brass hose bib cap.
2 x PVC female hose bib to 1/2 pipe thread female. A 18" flex pipe sprinkler hose each end 1/2 male thread.

I put the tee fitting inline between the thru hull intake of the live well pump to the intake saltwater wash down. So with everything hooked up I can shut off the thru hull valve and flush the livewell , washdown pumps and lines with fresh water.


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Cool idea!! Thanks for the pics of the project.


----------

